# Does your betta pay attention to you?



## DashingArabian14 (Mar 6, 2014)

So I was just wondering does your fish like attention? My betta Pluto loves when I lay on my bed next to the tank, he even watches me. I kinda think Pluto even knows his name (maybe.) So do your fish like you?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr. Kitty couldn't care much less.

Buttercup is my desk buddy, and he hangs out in the closest corner of the tank when I am working nearby.

Phoenix gets excited whenever he sees _anybody_. Such a friendly fellow!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

All my boys swim directly to the front of their tanks when I'm in the room and wiggle around flaring like nuts. Jasper loves flaring directly at me. Each knows his name, each comes for food when the water is tapped. they pay attention


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

If my boy Rocket sees that you are looking into his tank, he will swim right up to you and get attention, I think its cute how they crave attention <3


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

My Lulu is very curious and tame, too. She is paying attention to everything that is going on in and around her tank. Before I got her I could not have imagined a fish would be that interactive!


----------



## SheCaMo (Jul 26, 2014)

Diabolo could care less, if somebody is paying him attention. 
Louie will come upfront, flare and "demand" food, as soonest sombody approaches his Tank. Heck if you dont feed him, he will follow you...
Dori & CJ, will hide first but will come and hang out with you


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Both my boys swim frantically back and forth in front of me as soon as they notice I am there. When I get off work, I love to peek at Oliver to see what he's doing right before he notices me.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes,my boys all swim to the front & zoom around back and forth when I go over to them,they follow me around their tanks & watch what I'm doing when I'm in the room,they also love it when I whistle to them.They're so cute!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

My boys keep an eye on me if I'm in bed and if I approach them they wiggle for food, the tanks are next to but above my bed, so sometimes I look up and see someone in the bottom corner just staring at me (Archie....)


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

All three of my fish DEF notice me. 

My girl gives me a wiggle anytime I enter the room to catch my attention so I say hi to her first hahaha. 

My EE will go crazy too and flutter his "ears" really fast to show them off.

My VT or Delta Tail. I'm not sure.... Will be less active but if i am on the couch watching TV (his tank is on the opposite side of the couch from where I usually sit) and I look over at his tank he will be just staring at me.


----------



## newpin (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes! Whenever I come into the room, when we are sitting at the table eating , when I am using the vacuum cleaner! he gets super excited then! also, he likes it when I "dance" and will follow me back and forth , up and down, "dancing" too:lol:

He reminds me a lot of a boxer dog I once had, so energetic, and always happy to see me!!

He's not that bothered by my husband though.


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Mushu charges to the front of the tank as soon as he sees me. He enjoys watching my fingers so in order to get him to stop swimming back and forth really fast, I wiggle my finger infront of him and he calms down to nicely greet me. TyeDye and I have an unbreakable bond. He is my baby, and he tells me good morning and goodnight everyday. Or at least I translate cause his tank is closest to my bed in the morning I looks over to him staring at me and wiggles when I see him, and then at night I look over and he is doing the exact same thing, staring then wiggling before I turn out the lights. Mushu is newer so the bond is still forming


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Nosey totally reminds me of a little puppy, I swear!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Haha, does anyone else call them "aquarium puppies" ? That's how I describe them when someone's confused about why I'd be so passionate about fish.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

hrutan said:


> Haha, does anyone else call them "aquarium puppies" ? That's how I describe them when someone's confused about why I'd be so passionate about fish.


LOL That's so perfect! We talk to Nosey just like he's a puppy. When he gets a pellet, we're like, "That's a good boy! Nom nom nom!!"

My 7-year old has nicknamed him "Vicious Fishous" because we finger-feed his pellets and he always seems to miss and nip our fingertips. "Who's a Vicious Fishous?? Who's our big, scary boy??" XD


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

While I reading this thread, Comet is staring at me, he tends to just stare.. xD


----------



## MiniMango101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Midnight watches me play computer games Cx and whenever I go near her tank she wiggles :3


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

hrutan said:


> Haha, does anyone else call them "aquarium puppies" ? That's how I describe them when someone's confused about why I'd be so passionate about fish.


Tycho was "my little puppy dog fish." <3

Esmeralda and Sherlock, I can never catch doing anything, because the moment I look at either of them, they are at the front of the tank wriggling. Gadreal, most of the time, could care less I exist. He just does his own thing, which I can appreciate. Sometimes, it's nice to just watch him do what he does, instead of having the two attention hogs dancing around asking for more food.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My wilds are less outgoing than splendens. The friendliest usually do plaster themselves against the front of the tank when they see me, but even the shy ones will come out of hiding and lurk amongst the plants watching me. 

Heaven forbid I put a siphon in, then I have to fight fish away from the end of it. 

Even if all they really want is to be fed, it's nice to feel appreciated.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Bub loves to stare at me. When I tap his home, he slowly swims toward to me (pop eyes) and then wiggle abit. A sweetheart ^^


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend tapping the tank ever. It can be very stressful for them. Instead just move your finger back and forth or wiggle your fingers to get this attention.


----------

